# Which prime lens?



## fractionofasecond (Nov 2, 2012)

Looking for a prime lens for my Sony A37.  I was originally looking at a 50mm 1.8 prime but since my camera has a crop sensor, they also have a 35mm 1.8 prime lens.  Would this give me about the same range as a 50mm on a full frame camera?  I am only asking because I was playing around with a Canon 5d at the store earlier which had a 50mm prime and is full frame (obviously), and I thought the 50mm was a perfect range for what I am looking for.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

Alex


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 2, 2012)

The 50 can be a little tight on a crop sensor and that's exactly the reason that the 35 is so popular. If you really liked the field of view on the full frame 50mm then go with the 35 for your crop sensor.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The 50 can be a little tight on a crop sensor and that's exactly the reason that the 35 is so popular. If you really liked the field of view on the full frame 50mm then go with the 35 for your crop sensor.



Thanks, it seems pretty obvious that it would be about the same, just wanted to make sure before purchasing.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 3, 2012)

The 28mm is a very good lens and fairly cheap. 42mm with the crop factor. That would be a nice street shooter.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

You know, a friend of a friend of my wife's (really!) is a very avid shooter, and he has long raved about this 20-40mm Tamron zoom lens...his favorite prime is the Canon 50mm f/2.5 Compact macro, but on his Canon 1.6x bodies he has long raved about THIS lens:

Tamron SP 20-40mm f/2.7-3.5: Sony Alpha SLR/SLT Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 3, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> You know, a friend of a friend of my wife's (really!) is a very avid shooter, and he has long raved about this 20-40mm Tamron zoom lens...his favorite prime is the Canon 50mm f/2.5 Compact macro, but on his Canon 1.6x bodies he has long raved about THIS lens:
> 
> Tamron SP 20-40mm f/2.7-3.5: Sony Alpha SLR/SLT Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review




I didn't know anyone but pentax made a 20-40mm zoom. Very cool. I have a pentax 20-40mm f/2.8 and love it.  Sometimes use it with a soligor 1.7x teleconverter.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

I own a bunch of prime lenses, and one other focal length I think the OP might wish to consider is the Sigma 30mm f/1.4...because for *me* at least, I find that my 45mm f/2.8 P-Nikkor is a great FL on FX. And so, on 1.5x, the 30mm Siggy would be that same, wonderful *45mm effective focal length*, which is QUITE a bit different from a 35mm prime lens, which is a 52.5mm effective focal length on a 1.5x crop-body camera.

I've looked at the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 a few times...I've seen some neat photos done with it on the web, and to me, I think that is a prime lens length that might be worth investigating instead of a 35mm prime.

The differences between a 30mm lens and a 35mm lens , and between a 45mm and a 50mm ('some of which' *actually measure out* at 52.5mm and NOT at exactly 50mm as stated!), or between a 50mm lens and a 58mm lens or a 60mm macro lens, are in actual use, noticeable differences.

Like for example, the 50mm versus 58mm...I've shot with both...the 58, or the 60mm macros are MUCH more-selective than "50mm" lenses are!!! Same with the 45mm versus the Nikon 50mm lenses (which are often 52.5mm in reality); the slightly wider field of view of the two different 45mm lens I have owned over the past 30 years makes me prefer the 45mm FOV over that of the 50, much of the time.

50mm (well, 52.5 on most Nikons I have seen accurately measured with lab tools) is a LOT more of a PITA in tight quarters than 45mm. GOing thru my EXIF, I have a tendency to find that 43mm is popular with my eye and brain....so, again, maybe the Sigma 30mm? And, this is the real reason I think my FOAFOMW likes that Tamron 20-40mm so,so,so much: it is like the "*Super-Normal Lens*": it incorporates a number of well-recognized angles of view: 20,21,24,25,28,35 and of course, it tops out at 40mm.


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah Darrel I wasn't aware about that lens either and I am never ending shopping the lens market. Though I have never bought a bad Sigma many swear that a bad one will slip through quality control from time to time.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice!  I really was looking at the 35mm because it is a pretty low price considering the sigma's and tamrons.  I've read all great reviews about it and its in my price range I'd like to spend.  I tried a tamron 60mm macro at a camera shop and liked it alot- the autofocus was fast and smooth but the $400 price wasn't what I was willing to spend.  Thanks for all the awesome advice, I will definitely take a look at some of the suggested lenses.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 4, 2012)

Was also looking for something around f1.8 down to 1.4 possibly,  I am thinking f 2.0 at the highest.  Looking for something at a "point and shoot" distance I can also use with low light and a good DOF.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 4, 2012)

One thing to consider ... the Sony 35mm DT and the Sigma 30mm EX DC are specifically designed for APS-C ... so if you are thinking about a future upgrade to Full Frame ... you will not use these lenses.
Dyxum reviews has the Sigma over the Sony ... though the Sony is still a fairly good lens, especially for the price.

If you can find some old lenses, the Minolta Maxxum 35mm f2.0 is a great lens, or the 30mm f1.8.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I ended up ordering the Minolta 50mm f1.7 because it was so damn cheap, "mint condition" and i ordered it locally. Read great reviews about it. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 6, 2012)

You can get a minolta maxxum 50mm f1.7 for about $100. Solid lens. They make a 28mm f2.8 that is pretty good too but not as nice as the 50mm. A good 35mm is hard to beat and the extra fstops are very valuable. 

Sigma has some nice primes on the refurb section right now too. there was a 28mm and a 24mm. 

Sigma Outlet Shop | sigmaphoto.com


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 6, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> You can get a minolta maxxum 50mm f1.7 for about $100. Solid lens. They make a 28mm f2.8 that is pretty good too but not as nice as the 50mm. A good 35mm is hard to beat and the extra fstops are very valuable.
> 
> Sigma has some nice primes on the refurb section right now too. there was a 28mm and a 24mm.
> 
> Sigma Outlet Shop | sigmaphoto.com



Thank you!  I did not see the reply till now.  I got the Minolta for $80 in mint condition.  I read reviews saying it was even better than the sony 50mm.  Thanks for your help.


----------

